# Hidaway strobes?



## Ground Control (Aug 15, 2006)

Ok, so i just bought a new power v-xt plow for my truck and I want to install some strobes in the headlights and taillights. I dont really know anything about it so I was going to just go somewhere and have them install them for me. I went to a place called Auto Trim Design and they said that they have installed them before but had problems with the strobes and dont do them anymore. So it looks like I will have to buy them online and try to install them myself. I do know a couple people that work for Auto Trim Design and install remote starters and that stuff so I might be able to get them to help me. But anyway.....which strobes would you guys suggest and how hard are they to install? Thanks  I also might want a small lightbar or beacon.


----------



## Woodland (Sep 17, 2005)

Ground Control;453818 said:


> ...I was going to just go somewhere and have them install them for me. I went to a place called Auto Trim Design and they said that they have installed them before but had problems with the strobes and dont do them anymore.


If you dont't want to do them yourself, check with your local Police/Fire/Highway dept and find out where they buy/install theirs.


----------



## Ground Control (Aug 15, 2006)

Woodland;453830 said:


> If you dont't want to do them yourself, check with your local Police/Fire/Highway dept and find out where they buy/install theirs.


Well I wouldnt mind doing them myself at all...I just have no idea how to.....how complicated is it?


----------



## csx5197 (Sep 26, 2006)

I had them on my explorer, not very hard to wire, honestly the most nerve-racking thing is committing to drilling into your headlights, tailights, etc.


----------



## flashinglight (Nov 19, 2007)

Simply put: if you have some basic wiring knowledge and tools, you drill a 1" hole in the lens, insert the bulb, run wires to the power supply, and wire the power supply to a switch. Took me an hour to install, wire the whole works, when I did my 2 rear corner strobes. 

side notes
I like to silicon the bulbs to the lens
tape the heck out of any exterior connections
this will save you frustration down the road, a little water in these connections will do weird things to your strobes.


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

A few tips from a prof. installer: (me)

Go Whelen, 90W supply, 4 or 6 bulbs.
Get the bulbs with the flange mount that uses 2 small screws
Put a small bead of silicone on the gasket just before you install them
Fill the backs of all connectors outside the cab with silicone....if you don't you'll be sorry later
Be sure to run the cables so they are protected and dont chafe....finding a chafe later will sucks
Leave at least 3/4 to 1" clearance between the bulb and the factory light.
Always try to mount close to the axis of light to try to maximize reflector utilization.
Leave enough slack in the ends of the cables at the lights so you're not struggling to take the lights in and out to change factory bulbs.


----------



## Mstrfxit12 (Dec 29, 2006)

BlueLine Ent;453947 said:


> A few tips from a prof. installer: (me)
> 
> Go Whelen, 90W supply, 4 or 6 bulbs.
> Get the bulbs with the flange mount that uses 2 small screws
> ...


I've done quite a few installs myself and there isn't one thing that Blue line said that was incorrect. All the advice given is worth taking when doing an install.
I would offer one other thing. For some reason lately plowing has become some unwritten rule for lots of operators to light the hell out of their vehicle. Well its expensive, unecessary, and can actually be quite annoying.
I have never really seen much of a need for stobes on the front of a plow truck. It isn't "responding" anywhere and the flash back will drive you crazy in snow. If you really want some lights on the front you may want to go with something LED as they don't offer as much flashback. Just two cents but thought it might help.


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

Mstrfxit12;454090 said:


> I would offer one other thing. For some reason lately plowing has become some unwritten rule for lots of operators to light the hell out of their vehicle. Well its expensive, unecessary, and can actually be quite annoying.
> I have never really seen much of a need for stobes on the front of a plow truck. It isn't "responding" anywhere and the flash back will drive you crazy in snow. If you really want some lights on the front you may want to go with something LED as they don't offer as much flashback. Just two cents but thought it might help.


That is really good advice...I have a 90W kit with strobes up front and in the rear. Luckily I wired separate switches to operate just front, just rears, or all on. I use my rears 100% of the time and my fronts ONLY during the day. At night the the flash-back is so intense after about 1/2 hr of plowing your eyes start to hurt and your head starts to ache. After a 30 hr shift of plowing when you get home to sleep and close your eyes, you still see the flashes of white light.

Save your money and the time and buy a light bar.


----------



## DodgeGuy (Mar 9, 2007)

A +2 on the lightbar idea

Putting strobes into any of the light houseings on the 2nd gen Rams(I take it thats what this is for) is a pain as there is not much clearance inside of them and tend to melt easily. Especially the front, unless you put them in the headlights, which just then get washed out when you have your headlights on.

Just go with an LED minilight bar plenty of warning power and its up over the truck so it can be seen better and you don't get flashback.


----------



## Ground Control (Aug 15, 2006)

Ok, how about this strobe kit.
http://www.sirennet.com/90wstrobkitm.html
Will the 4 15' cables be long enough for my truck? 
Can I put in two separate switches for the front and back lights?
Where do I get the switches?
Thanks for and help!


----------



## OSLIGHTS (Dec 27, 2007)

Ground Control;455313 said:


> Ok, how about this strobe kit.
> http://www.sirennet.com/90wstrobkitm.html
> Will the 4 15' cables be long enough for my truck?
> Can I put in two separate switches for the front and back lights?
> ...


No, 15' cables will not be long enough. You need 2 longer ones, preferably 2-30' cables> Find a dealer (like us) that include longer cables for no extra charge. Yes, you can hook up 2 switches to control them seperately. Stick with the Whelen. A 60 watt kit woul dbe fine.


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

If you're gonna spend the money, go 90W, its only like $30 more and well worth it, 60W are almost invisible during the day in the sun.


----------



## Ground Control (Aug 15, 2006)

Ok, I went with a 90 watt whelen strobe kit from sirennet.com I already installed the back strobes and am doing the front this weekend. I'll post a video when im done! xysport


----------



## Ground Control (Aug 15, 2006)

*Strobe Video*

OK, heres the video:


----------



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

Very nice, any trouble mounting them? Im thinking about the 90W whelen kit from strobesnmore. They have the switch for front and rear aswell.

Cheers
Jeff


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

that looks pretty good one pattern ? i will be getting mine soon and hopefully install it before the end of this season if not over the summer


where did you mount the box ? got pics ?


----------



## Ground Control (Aug 15, 2006)

Lynden-Jeff;471343 said:


> Very nice, any trouble mounting them? Im thinking about the 90W whelen kit from strobesnmore. They have the switch for front and rear aswell.
> 
> Cheers
> Jeff


Thanks, the strobes in the taillights were really easy to mount, there was a perfect flat area on the light for them. The front though.....was a whole nother story. The dodge headlights come in one big assembly for the headlights and turn signals. And the part that holds the two pieces together makes it REALLY hard to find a spot to mount the strobe. I finally found a spot though, took me about 6 hours today to do just the front. This kit has two separate swithces too. Just make sure you have enough cable. 4 15' cables is not enough for ANY truck....good thing i got two 25' cables too.


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

Ground Control;471426 said:


> Thanks, the strobes in the taillights were really easy to mount, there was a perfect flat area on the light for them. The front though.....was a whole nother story. The dodge headlights come in one big assembly for the headlights and turn signals. And the part that holds the two pieces together makes it REALLY hard to find a spot to mount the strobe. I finally found a spot though, took me about 6 hours today to do just the front. This kit has two separate swithces too. Just make sure you have enough cable. 4 15' cables is not enough for ANY truck....good thing i got two 25' cables too.


oh great advice man thanks


----------



## sparky8370 (Nov 26, 2007)

How come your regular truck lights were on instead of your plow lights? Does Boss have a switch or is it automatic?


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

Nice job! I'm getting a Whelen 90watt 6 head kit installed soon.


----------



## 10elawncare (Sep 16, 2007)

i got a switch from StrobesNmore.com .......


----------



## 10elawncare (Sep 16, 2007)

changes the patterns and the front lights are on 1-2 and rears are on 3-6. so you can turn just the fronts or vice-versa.


----------



## Ground Control (Aug 15, 2006)

blk90s13;471399 said:


> that looks pretty good one pattern ? i will be getting mine soon and hopefully install it before the end of this season if not over the summer
> 
> where did you mount the box ? got pics ?


Thanks, it has about 8 patterns I think. I ended up mounting the box under the drivers seat. Not much room under the dash because of my brake controller and remote starter. I put a metal plate under it to help destribute the heat and I think I might have a little diamond plate "tray" made so that if my shoes are wet when I get in it wont get wet. Here's a pic:


----------



## Ground Control (Aug 15, 2006)

sparky8370;471449 said:


> How come your regular truck lights were on instead of your plow lights? Does Boss have a switch or is it automatic?


Boss just has a switch on the dash. :redbounce


----------



## Ground Control (Aug 15, 2006)

Heres one more video...this one shows the flash patterns and my switches. The only problem is that the switches are supposed to light up and they dont.....im guessing not enough power?


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

Did you hook up the ground on the switches?


----------



## Ground Control (Aug 15, 2006)

BlueLine Ent;471907 said:


> Did you hook up the ground on the switches?


No, I diddnt.... would that be the problem? Thanks!
:crying:


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

Thats it then.


----------



## Ground Control (Aug 15, 2006)

BlueLine Ent;471987 said:


> Thats it then.


alright thanks!


----------

